# I'm looking to acquire a CNC Router



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

I am new - as of about 5 minutes ago - to the forum. I have been researching CNC carving machines for some time. I had a Carvewright, and was very disappointed with it. After they delivered the 4th one, and we still had continuing issues - that was it. It went back for a full refund. The last straw was when the tool literally exploded under the cover. Good thing no one was watching - wow!

I am looking at the Shark Pro, but am concerned about the small size of the router. I am concerned about what it will be able to handle. I am not a high production shop by any means - it is actually a hobby of mine. I want to be able to do 3-D in a wide assortment of types of woods. I am also evaluating software. I know this comes with either Vcarve or BobCad 21. Can anyone add any suggestions here? Has anyone had any experience with the Bobcad v23? 

The other question - is there anything similar to Shark Pro that I can use a standard router - without having to commit my first born to acquire it?

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

You may want to check out the link below,but I will say you will need to step up to the pump if you want the best..they are not cheap. and you don't mind committing 1/4 of your shop for one..

CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net! - Powered by vBulletin

================


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Tom!


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats what I am afraid of. What are your thoughts about the Shark Pro?


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Tom, and welcome. I'm in the process of researching the shark pro as well..been weighing it against others, unfortunately there's not really "others", IMHO. Pricing is the issue, for sure. I think the next step up from the shark pro would be the shop bot, but again....pricing. As far as using the trim router in the shark, that is one of my smallest concerns actually. I've had one of these trim routers in my shop for years now, use it frequently....never had an issue with it. Cost on 'em is ok too, so if one burns out, oh well....not like I have to replace the whole cnc setup. I think it would be like any tool....if you think it's underpowered, etc., then keep the travel speed down and make multiple shallow passes vs. one big gouger of a pass.....seems to have a better result anyway. Software ? ahhh.....now we're talkin' ! I'm torn between the vcarve pro and the photocarve. I may bundle both and see if I can swing a li'l bit better deal. I know I'll end up with both, so get the pain over with, eh? Bottom line for me is, I think the shark pro is rugged enough to go "semi pro" with it, and that's what I'm looking to do. Good luck, and keep us posted !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

The Shark is the bottom of the line for me,,,you will want to put out 6,000.oo to 8,000.oo for a good one..

CNC Shark Routing System - Rockler Woodworking Tools

CNC Shark Pro Routing System - Rockler Woodworking Tools


+++++++++++


tomw said:


> Thats what I am afraid of. What are your thoughts about the Shark Pro?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Tom.


----------



## Twistle1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am in the same boat. I have been looking at the oliver, which appears to be the same as the general. Digital wood carver looks interesting. Geometric robotics has a kit but not much info. Also the makita rf 1101 router sounds like it will not damage your cats hearing.


----------

